# הצילו



## אנה לי2 (15/5/13)

הצילו 
טוב אז החתונה עוד 3 שבועות וכל מה שאני יכולה לצעוק זה הצילו! כולם אבל בערך כל בן אדם שני שאני פוגשת שואל אותי "נו, את מתרגשת? החתונה עוד פחות מ- X זמן, את לחוצה? ". 
די! תפסיקו אבל באמת תפסיקו לשאול אם אני לחוצה או לא.
א. אני יודעת טוב מאוד לספור ימים ולכן אני יודעת בדיוק כמה ימים נשארו , לכן אין צורך להזכיר לי
ב. בזה ששאומרים לי החתונה עוד שלושה שבועות - אתם מלחיצים אותי בעצמכם ועוד שואלים אם אני לחוצה או לא? נו תחשבו לבד
אז אני עונה לכולם שיומיים לפני אני אתחיל להילחץ
ושבינתיים אני לא לחוצה. אבל זה לא נכון , אני לחוצה מאוד

קרה לכן דבר כזה שהייתן רוצות לדלג על החתונה?\
אנחנו טסים לירח דבש יום וחצי אחרי החתונה. ירח דבש שלנו ל- 9 ימם בוינה (אוסטריה) . 
האמת אני מחכה יותר ויותר לירח דבש ולא לחתונה. מתה כבר לטוס, לשכוח מכל הלחצים, מבן זוג שמלחיץ (הוא הכלה הלחוצה מבינינו) - שאלות כמו: מה עם בירית, מתי תקני? מה עם כתר לשיער? אמרתי לך היית צריכה להזמין מאי ביי כשהיה עוד זמן. 

דייייי. 
ונוסף על הלחץ מהבן זוג, אמא שלי הכריזה שהיא לא רוצה מאפרת לחתונה והיא תתאפר לבד!!!!  איך לעזעזל את יכולה להתאפר לבד? זה לא יהיה יפה. היא טוענת שמייק אפ יעשה לה אלרגיה ובלה בלה בלה. 
יש לי אחות בת כמעט 17 ,  שהיא עדיין הילדה הקטנה של אמא...
היא לא עושה גבות, היא לא מתאפרת, הפנים שלה מלאים פצעונים, עכשיו איפה שאני עושה את השיער אני סגרתי שיער 300 ואיפור 300 למלווה. 
עכשיו אמא שלי יש לה מישהי שיכולה לעשות איפור , אבל אמא שלי לא מוכנה להתקשר אליה כי היא מתעקשת לא להתאפר.

אמא שלי שוטפת את המוח לאחותי , שאחותי לא תעשה איפור (אמא שלי שכחה שאיפור מלווה רשום לי בחוזה) והתסרוקת- זה פן במספרה השכונתית (אם בכלל) 
בא לי לבכות , פשוט לבכות
אמא שלי הולכת איתי לכל מדידה של שמלה, חיפוש נעליים ארוך ומתיש, אבל באחותי ובעצמה לא מוכנה להשקיע, אני רוצה לנסות להסביר לה שזה לא יראה יפה בתמונות, או שאחכ האורחים אפילו יכולים להגיד איזה מוזר שאם הכלה, ואחותה (מלאת פצעונים) לא היו מאופרות לחתונה.

הצילווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווו
מה לעשות, אני על סף התמוטטות נפשיתתתתתתתתתתתתתתתתת


----------



## Bobbachka (15/5/13)

המממ... 
אני לא חושבת שאת צריכה כל כך להילחץ מהחלטות שמקבלות אמא שלך ואחותך- זו זכותן ופה מאוד מיותר שתכנסי ללחצים ותצרי בעיות.

יכול להיות שמעצם הלחץ שלך וההתעקשות את יוצרת אצלן התנגדות (מה שנקרא "לעשות דווקא") וכשתניחי לזה, הן כן תחשובנה על העניין בראש צלול ותחלטנה להתאפר.

את הכלה ואת צריכה לדאוג לכך ש-את (ורק את) תראי לשביעות רצונך ותרגישי טוב עם עצמך.
כל השאר- ידאגו לעצמם ויחליטו איך נח להם ומה יגרום להם להרגיש טוב.

את יכולה (בפעם האחרונה) לומר להן שאיפור מקצועי הוא עמיד יותר (מה שאני מאמינה שנכון) ועם כל החום/לחות/נשיקות וחיבוקים הוא יהיה עמיד יותר מאיפור ביתי.
את יכולה לשבת עם אמך ולהראות לה דוגמאות איפור ולומר שאת חושבת שמאוד יהלום אותה כך וכך... אך בשום פנים ואופן לא לכפות עליה דבר.

בקיצור, חבל להיכנס ללחץ מדברים שלא קשורים אליך/ אל האירוע ישירות- חבל על הבריאות שלך ועל ההנאה שלך מהתהליך.


----------



## אנה לי2 (15/5/13)

תודה\, 
אני אנסה לקחת באיזי ויותר להרגע, באמת הנושא של האיפור עלה לי בבריאות.


----------



## Norma Desmond (15/5/13)

קודם כל להרגע... 
אני כל כך מכירה את הלחץ הזה, ואת הנטיה לקחת על עצמך את האחריות להכל
גם אמא שלי ואחותי עשו כל מיני בעיות עם האיפור והשיער, אמא שלי גם דיברה על לאפר את עצמה ולעשות תסרוקת יום קודם אצל הספרית שלה 
ואחרי זה התחילה לדבר על כך שתביא מאפרת זולה יותר לה ולאחותי.
תראי... הן נשים מבוגרות וזכותן להחליט שהן לא רוצות לשלם את הסכום שהמאפרת שלי דורשת למלווה (אצלי זה 400 לאיפור למלווה וזה בהחלט יקר גם בעיני). הסברתי לאמא שלי שחשוב שהיא כן תתאפר אצל מישהו מקצועי, גם אם זו לא המאפרת שלי אלא מישהי אחרת שתיקח פחות כסף, ואחותי והיא מחפשות מאפרת לעצמן. אני מנסה לא להתערב בזה וגם כשהן מנסות לערב אותי אני מבקשת שיתארגנו על העניין הזה לבד- כי אני פשוט לא מסוגלת לקחת עלי עוד דאגות ומטלות מעבר לאלה שכבר יש לי. הן הבינו והן מסתדרות לבד.

אני מבינה את הדאגה שלך לאיך אמא שלך ואחותך יראו בחתונה, אבל בסופו של דבר, זו הבחירה שלהן. זה לא אחד מהדברים שאת יכולה לשלוט בהם וכדאי לשחרר קצת.
מה שכן- אני בהחלט ממליצה לך לעזור להן לחפש (או להגיד להן לחפש בעצמן) מאפרת מקצועית אבל זולה יותר. תבקשו ממנה לראות תמונות של עבודות קודמות שלה ואולי אפילו איפור ניסיון (שהיא תקזז להן מהמחיר אם הן יקחו אותה). שיער- אם זה מתאים להן אני לא רואה שום רע בפן במספרה השכונתית. זה לא שמעצב השיער שלך יעשה להן פן מתוחכם יותר, ואם הן רוצות רק פן, זה אפילו הגיוני


----------



## אנה לי2 (15/5/13)

הרגעת אותי 
תודה רבה , הרגעת אותי קצת, אני עדיין לחוצה אבל קצת פחות. אני אקח לתשומת ליבי העצה שלך מאוד טובה, לעזור להן להתארגן מבחינת מאפרת מקצועית יותר זולה. 
אמא שלי, יש לה שיער קצר, אז אין יותר מידי מה לעשות לה תסרוקת - הרי שיער קצר , לא מדובר ברולים...
אחותי יש לה שיער ארוך אבל אולי פן גלי גם יעשה את העבודה ואם זה מה שאמא שלי רוצה, אין בעיה, לי אין בעיה להיות לבד ביום החתונה, אמנם רציתי שיהיה איתי מישהו אבל מצד שני אמא שלי עלולה להלחיץ אותי אם תהיה איתי במספרה, ואם אחותי תהיה איתי, אני כל הזמן אדאג לאיך היא תראה, ואני אפחד שיעשו לה כל מיני דברים לשיעראו שלא יאפרו אותה יותר מידי ולכן את צודקת!!!
את פשוט צודקת. למצוא מאפרת שתאפר את שתיהן בעלות זולה, מבחינת מספרה, ליד הבית שלי אמא שלי יש מספרה, עם ספר שאני אישית סומכת עליו, אני פעם בזמנו דיברתי איתו שהוא עושה תסרוקות לחתונה, הוא לא אמור לקחת יקר. אני אקח לשם את אחותי באיזה יום. אני אדבר עם הספר, נראה מה הוא יכול לעשות לאחותי בשיער.
ככה יצא יותר זול.

בסלון שאני מתארגנת בו - זו בעצם מספרה , ויש שם מאפרת. אז אני סגרתי לעצמי שיער +_איפור 700 שח ובנוסף בגלל שהשיער שלי דליל מאוד אני עושה תוספת 300 ש"ח. 
כלומר סהכ שיער ואיפור כלה 1000 שח. 
הדיל למלווה זה - 300 שיער ו- 300 איפור, כלומר 600 שח רק על אחותי. שבאמת אולי נשמע יקר. יכול להיות זה מחירים בשוק, אבל אני לא רוצה לאחותי איזה תסרוקת סופר דופר שיהיה לה כבד איתה. בסה"כ פן, סלסולים טיפה , איזה סיכה, משהו כזה , וזה גם ספר רגיל יכול לעשות.

אז תודה לך על הרעיון, אני אחפש מאפרת זולה. ושיער אולי אשכנע את הספר השכונתי להוריד במחיר


----------



## Norma Desmond (16/5/13)

אני שמחה לשמוע 
אני גם פקעת עצבים ולמרות שאני מאוד מחכה לחתונה, אני גם ממש לחוצה ועצבנית ומתוסכלת מכל הבלאגן והלחץ שנגרם ממנה, וגם אני לוקחת על עצמי כל מיני דברים שבכלל לא באחריותי ולא קשורים אלי, כי אני רוצה שהכל יהיה מושלם. אני מניחה שגם אצלך זה ככה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אני מניחה שגם לאמא שלך ולאחותך חשוב להיות יפות בחתונה שלך, הן בטח ידאגו לזה בעצמן בסופו של דבר


----------



## Raspail (16/5/13)

מזדהה מאד אבל יכולה גם קצת להרגיע 
גם אני הרגשתי ככה לפני החתונה, רק רציתי שזה יעבור!!! אפילו בזמן החתונה עצמה עד הקבלת פנים הייתי כל כך לחוצה שאני זוכרת שהצלם וידאו בא לפני החופה שאני אגיד ברכה לבחור שלי למצלמה והדבר היחיד שיכולתי לחשוב עליו זה "חבל שלא התחתנו בעירייה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל שתביני היה כל כך כיף בסוף, שאני 5 ימים אחרי ופשוט בא לי שוב!!! ואנחנו תיכף טסים לאמסטרדם לירח דבש קצר ועדיין רק חושבת על החתונה ולא על הטיול (לפני החתונה זה היה הפוך...).

כשהיו שואלים אותי אם הכל סגור לחתונה ואם אני מתרגשת - הייתי אומרת את האמת שמלא דברים לא סגורים ושאני היסטרית... בד"כ אנשים היו כ"כ בשוק שפשוט היו עוזבים אותי ולא ממשיכים לחפור בנושא חחחח

ולגבי האיפור - אמא שלי לא עשתה איפור ותסרוקת וזה היה נראה לי הכי טבעי והגיוני בעולם כי זה פשוט לא היא! לעומת זאת אמא ואחות של החתן עשו איפור ותסרוקת אצל אנשי מקצוע וזה היה נראה לי קצת מיותר (יצא עדין וטבעי אבל חשבתי לעצמי שסתם חבל על הכסף כי הן מתאפרות נורא יפה גם לבד). עם זאת ממש לא עניין אותי ושיעשו מה שבא להן, זה היה חשוב להן וזה היה הכיף שלהן...

ולגבי האחות, אני מניחה שיש לה גם דעה משל עצמה? זה דווקא נראה לי משהו שבחורה בת 17 כן מתלהבת ממנו, ללוות את אחותה ביום החתונה ולעשות איפור ושיער (סליחה על השטחיות כמובן, יש יוצאי דופן). אני לא הייתי מדגישה את הקטע שחשוב לך התמונות ושלא יראו את הפצעונים, אלא באמת שאת רוצה לשמח את אחותך ושתהיה איתך ביום של החתונה ושתהנה מהאיפור והשיער שגם ככה כלולים לך בחוזה!).


----------



## הולכת בטל (16/5/13)

אמא שלי לא מתאפרת לחתונה כי היא לא מתאפרת 
גם ביום יום.
והיא עושה סתם פן אצל הספרית הקבועה שלה.
גם אני לא עושה איפור- אלא רק קצת עיניים כי אני לא מתאפרת ביום יום.
אז לא להילחץ מזה! זה אנרגיות מיותרות... לדעתי.


----------



## רגע33 (16/5/13)

דווקא נשמע שלאמא שלך יש גישה מאוד בריאה 
אולי בלהט ההתעסקות עם החתונה שכחת מה זה להיות נערה בת 17. אחותך היא נערה מתבגרת שבשלב זה של חייה בונה את הדימוי העצמי שלה ואני מקווה שאת לא משדרת לה משהו מהתיאור הביקורתי והשיפוטי שהבאת כאן. זה בסדר לא לעשות גבות. זה בסדר להיות מחוצ'קנת, בטח בגיל 17. אמא שמאפשרת לה להרגיש שלמה עם מי שהיא זה שווה זהב והרבה יותר מכמה מאות שקלים . "להשקיע" זה לא בהכרח אומר לעודד אותה לתלוש שערות מפה או משם או למרוח צבעים על הפנים כדי שהמראה שלה יהיה יותר קרוב לאיזשהו מודל שמקובל עלייך או על "האורחים". להשקיע זה ללמד אותה שיש עוד אופציות בחיים והן לגיטימיות.


----------



## ס מ י י ל י ת 2 (19/5/13)

מסכימה מאוד!


----------



## FayeV (16/5/13)

בנוגע לאיפור האם 
אמא שלי ואחותי הקטנה גם לא התאפרו באופן מקצועי אלא לבד, והן נראו מעולה בחתונה ובתמונות (אם את רוצה, אשלח לך תמונה בפרטי), כך שהשד לא כזה נורא.
אם הן לא רוצות, למה ללחוץ? כמו שחשוב שאת תרגישי בנוח בחתונה, חשוב שגם הן ירגישו בנוח.


----------



## ronitvas (16/5/13)

מוסיפה על אלה שאמרו לפני 
באמת שלא כולן הולכות לאיפור ושיער, ובאמת שהשד לא כל כך נורא.
יותר מזה, לפעמים עדיף שיתאפרו לבד, באופן שבו הן רגילות, מאשר ילכו למאפר שיוציא אותן, איך לומר, לא משהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כבר ראיתי בחיי מספיק זוועות (וזה קורה בעיקר עם אמהות....)


----------



## piloni86 (16/5/13)

את בטוח מבינה שלחץ רק מזיק 
וזה נשמע שלא חסר לך ממנו. הסובבים אותך לא מבינים כלכך את מה שאת עוברת ואין יותר מדיי מה לעשות עם זה. הנושא של איפור ותסרוקת של האמא ואחותך הוא קצת מוגזם. ברור שהן רוצות להיראות יפה בחתונה, ולא לבוא כאילו נפלו מהמיטה. אני חושבת שכדאי שתירגעי מעט. אם יש לך אפשרות לעשות תרגיליי נשימה, לעשות טיול לבד בים ולצפות בשקיעה או אפילו לקחת רסקיו לפני שינה, זה יעזור מאוד.

דברי עם אחותך לבד ותאמרי לה שאיפור ושיער נמצא בחוזה שלך. במקרה הכי גרוע תשלמי עליה, תסבירי גם לאמא שלך את המצב ושזה שהיא עושה מזה סיפור גדול וזה משפיע עליך לא טוב. דברי אל ליבה ותפרטי את מצבך.

בכל אופן, אף אחד לא מנסה להלחיץ אותך בכוונה ואנשים פשוט מתעניינים למצבך פשוט מעניין ולא מסיבה אחרת. מנסיוני הלחץ הזה סתם מאפיל על כל המצב וכדאי למתן אותו כמה שיותר


----------



## haych (16/5/13)

מה עם לתת את האיפור של המלווה לחברה? 
גם אני לא חושבת שאת צריכה ללחוץ עליהן להתאפר ולסדר את השיער. איך שהן יראו בחתונה-זה לגמרי בעיה שלהן. את תראי יפה וזוהרת, וזה מה שחשוב!  למה הפצעונים של אחותך מטרידים אותך? אם לה זה לא מפריע, לך זה בטח לא אמור להפריע. תשקיעי את האנרגיה שלך בדברים שקשורים ישירות אליך ואל אירגון האירוע עצמו.
אני יכולה להבין שמישהי שלא מתאפרת ביום-יום לא תרצה להתאפר. כשאחותי התחתנה הייתי בת 18, וסירבתי בכל תוקף לעשות איפור. עד היום אני לא מתאפרת בכלל (אבל לחתונה של אח שלי לפני שנתיים כן התאפרתי). בשתי החתונות של האחים שלי עשיתי רק פן-כי תמיד השיער שלי אסוף הכי פשוט שיש ולא רציתי לעשות משהו שהוא לא "אני."
בחתונה שלי, אמא שלי רק תתאפר אצל המאפרת שלי, ותעשה פן כרגיל אצל הספר לה (שיער קצר). אחותי (שמתקרבת לגיל 40)  תתאפר לבד ולא תעשה כלום בשיער. אני לא מתערבת, ולמען האמת ממש לא איכפת לי...
אם יש לך איפור ושיער למלווה כחלק מהחוזה, את יכולה לפנק חברה או קרובת משפחה אחרת.
תנסי לשחרר מכמה שיותר דברים שאת יכולה, כל מה שנמצא בתחתית סדר העדיפויות שלך, גם ככה מדובר בתקופה מלחיצה ויש דברים שהם לא בשליטתנו וצריך לקבל את זה ולזרום אם מה שיש.


----------

